# the Vampire obsession



## Eradius Lore (Jul 1, 2005)

hi everyone, at the moment i am really in to the vampire evil thing and i found this pic which i think is so cool what do you lot think


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 13, 2005)

Like the vampire, She is very sultry indeed! Always been totaly engrossed with the  vampire legends and myths I design my own tatoos and do gothic style paintings of them was even going to paint my living room black and purple but I think thats going a little bit too far, so I decided against the idea.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a pic from the Ravenloft Forgotten Realms RPG isn't it?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 13, 2005)

She has a nice leg, but I think she could benefit from a new make-up artist.

Not sure how practical even small heels are for the children of the night, but I can see the appeal of the picture, though.


----------

